# Taylormade and Adidas kit from GM 3 months on.



## Rooter (May 29, 2013)

Right chaps, its been 3 months ish since i was lucky enough to go to Wentworth courtesy of GM and TMAG, so I thought I would update you all on my kit. I have probably had approx 10 rounds of golf, plenty of range time and a handful of lessons.

Adidas Adizero tour shoes - A bit marmite being yellow and white, i personally love them and would have picked that colour if i was paying. So far so good! Adidas have a bit of a bad reputation when it comes to golf shoe quality, but no signs of anything here. still by far the comfiest and lightest golf shoes i have ever put on my feet. 10/10

TM Lethal ball - Being a 17Hcap weekend chomper, I would not normally pay Â£40 for a dozen balls, i still lose the odd one and am tight. I have in the past used the Penta and the TP5. Personally I am loving the Lethal, off the driver it behaves its self, feels very nice off the face. Around the scoring zone it really comes into its own. Control with wedges is very very good, spin rate is mega and it stops on a sixpence with a 7 iron upwards. Off the putter face its very very nice indeed, not clicky at all (although i do have a face insert putter) but overall i am very happy with the ball and would happily buy some more soon. 9/10

R1 Driver - The big dog. looks wise, it just gets better for me, i really do like the graphics, it almost makes the head seem smaller and does aid with alignment. Noise wise, it really is pretty loud which i personally don't mind, but i am sure it would put some off. My driver and i have been going through a bit of a love hate relationship of late, 98% of this is down to some swing changes i have put in, but bad shots have been very leaky right. I am working on this and when it comes together, it really does. anyone on my twitter will have seen me post my 324 yard drive a few weeks ago (ok it was slightly downhill etc, but still an impressive whack!) I have with the help of my pro changed the settings since the day. i discussed this with DarthVega, Jimbob and Gibbo and we agreed the fitting session we had was more around the shaft and less focus on the fine tuning due to time constraints, so i am now gaming it at 9.5U with a 3* closed face and weights in the heel. Overall, still very happy, its not quite working 100%, but i know thats me and the driver is just waiting for me to catch up.9/10

RBZ 2 Hybrids - I dont play a fairway wood, i have a 3 and a 4 hybrid. My previous fav club was my 2011 rescue, so these are the next incarnation. They are truly amazing, on the day at Wentworth i really really struggled with them, a lot was down to pressure of being filmed and followed, fatigue from a long day and also being a weekend chomper. but the more i play them, the happier i get with them. The 3 is my go to club on the tee if the R1 is not firing, but off the deck and light rough they come into their own. Only last week, i hit a 200yrd uphill 4 hybrid to within 10ft after my pro had advised laying up with a 6 iron. The flight they both give is awesome, really nice high launch and the come down pretty soft. I can now play a draw or fade on demand with them and they really are a must have for me. 10/10 

RBladez Irons - I came from strong lofted irons, burner 2.0 were known as such. I went for 4-PW and got fitted with KBS tour shafts. The standard rocketfuel shafts for me were not right, really high launch and a bit wayward. with the KBS in, launch was perfect for me, and dispersion was really tight (even for a weekend chomper) they are truly very very good clubs. I am now confident of iron play again, pre the fitting i was already looking at new irons as my old burners were off the shelf regular flex. They are still strong lofts, i hit my 9 iron around 145 yards, but i am just off of forum average for distance so not crazy distance. After 10 odd rounds of bag chatter, there is not a single mark on them, they look as new still. Like the driver, they are pretty loud off the face, but again i quite like that! a decent crack off a 6 iron makes me smile! 10/10

So in review, still one very happy bunny, i know how lucky i have been, but can not recommend any of the kit highly enough. One thing i will say is my eyes were really opened up on how different shafts performed, i was stunned. prior i thought the only choices were regular of stiff.. oh my its a proper science! so thankful still to GM and TMAG for the opportunity and i hope i do them justice at the next forum meet i attend. 

If anyone wants to know anything specific, drop me a message


----------



## G1BB0 (May 29, 2013)

any sky marks yet?

good review :thup:


----------



## Rooter (May 29, 2013)

G1BB0 said:



			any sky marks yet?

good review :thup:
		
Click to expand...

Not sky marks, but a range ball covered in grit has really marked up the face of my driver, plus i must have hit it on something as i do have a mark on the crown, but deffo not a sky mark!!!


----------



## G1BB0 (May 29, 2013)

yeah I chipped the rear of my driver on Madadeys, they barely touched, it comes off a tad easy. bought some touch up so dont notice it now.


----------



## Rooter (May 29, 2013)

Look at mine as a battle scar. chicks dig scars.


----------



## Val (May 29, 2013)

How are you get on with thos TM vokeys 

All joking aside, good write up mate :thup:


----------



## fundy (May 29, 2013)

G1BB0 said:



			yeah I chipped the rear of my driver on Madadeys, they barely touched, it comes off a tad easy. bought some touch up so dont notice it now.
		
Click to expand...

I so want to edit this quote but will no doubt be in trouble with the mod if i do 

nice write up root-ier


----------



## Rooter (May 29, 2013)

Valentino said:



			How are you get on with thos TM vokeys 

All joking aside, good write up mate :thup:
		
Click to expand...

LOL, the vokeys are going well! i bought them about 2 weeks before the TM day!! i did try the ATV, but preferred the vokey and also got a deal as they are last years.. I am actually going to get my 52 bent to 50, and buy a 60 deg. i have a huge gap between my PW and the 52 vokey, i cant get the vokey any further than 80 yards, the PW is 130 ish hoping the vokey down to 50 should bridge that gap a little..


----------



## Region3 (May 29, 2013)

Rooter said:



			I am actually going to get my 52 bent to 50, and buy a 60 deg. i have a huge gap between my PW and the 52 vokey, i cant get the vokey any further than 80 yards
		
Click to expand...

From what I remember from previous posts you hit your driver further than me, but I hit my 52 much further than you.

Something not right somewhere, unless you don't use any more than a half swing with your wedge. 

With the distances you've quoted I'd be more inclined to get a 48Â° Vokey, leave the 52 alone and don't get the 60.


----------



## Rooter (May 29, 2013)

Region3 said:



			From what I remember from previous posts you hit your driver further than me, but I hit my 52 much further than you.

Something not right somewhere, unless you don't use any more than a half swing with your wedge. 

With the distances you've quoted I'd be more inclined to get a 48Â° Vokey, leave the 52 alone and don't get the 60.
		
Click to expand...

I dont use a full swing, put it that way. I do miss my old lob wedge though hence the wanting a 60, i wanted a 58 instead of the 56, but they had sold out. my pro is pretty happy with my wedge play, so wouldnt say anything is drastically wrong...


----------



## User20205 (May 29, 2013)

Good write up Scott, still lovin the Taylormades:thup:


I myself have a small TM confession. I found 2 lethals, played them and secretly liked them 

fortunately this feeling soon passed when I stuck one OB and the other in a ditch, normal service has resumed :thup:


----------



## G1BB0 (May 29, 2013)

if the lethals were 20 quid I would buy 3 or 4 dozen, will stick to pro v1 lake balls instead, they are missing a trick I tell thee


----------



## Rooter (May 29, 2013)

therod said:



			Good write up Scott, still lovin the Taylormades:thup:


I myself have a small TM confession. I found 2 lethals, played them and secretly liked them 

fortunately this feeling soon passed when I stuck one OB and the other in a ditch, normal service has resumed :thup:
		
Click to expand...

Haha! did they have SR on them?I am down to my last 5.. 

must catch up soon for a game, playing newbury and Crookham on friday if you are keen? you will need to be, 6.30 tee off, great way to start the day!


----------



## G1BB0 (May 29, 2013)

5 left! bandit


----------



## Rooter (May 29, 2013)

G1BB0 said:



			5 left! bandit 

Click to expand...

Haha! only play them when there is cash involved, otherwise its pickups or my old burner TP's..

Anyway, this is coming from the man that played his DX2 round Wentworth as the balls were "too good for him"


----------



## User20205 (May 29, 2013)

Rooter said:



			Haha! did they have SR on them?I am down to my last 5.. 

must catch up soon for a game, playing newbury and Crookham on friday if you are keen? you will need to be, 6.30 tee off, great way to start the day!
		
Click to expand...

cheers for the invite, I'll have to give it a miss I'm afraid, I've got a 36 hole society day on Friday.

D,C & WW golf society (diggers, chompers & weekend warriors):thup:


----------



## Rooter (May 29, 2013)

therod said:



			D,C & WW golf society (diggers, chompers & weekend warriors):thup:
		
Click to expand...

Oh i missed out on the email invite? i am a member of the DCWW


----------



## pbrown7582 (May 29, 2013)

Not thought about a AW to match rather than the 52 vokey? 

Great write and thanks for keeping us updated :thup:


----------



## Rooter (May 29, 2013)

i have looked at the rbladez wedges, and they match the set in name only, i dont want 3 types of iron so to speak, the AW is very much a proper blade like a proper wedge. i imagine it would feel very different to the PW and the vokey, i need consistency so gonna stick with the types i have.. hope that makes sense, it does in my head!!


----------



## HomerJSimpson (May 29, 2013)

Good write up and glad it has all worked out for you. Still jealous of all of you guys who went on the day!


----------



## pbrown7582 (May 30, 2013)

Rooter said:



			i have looked at the rbladez wedges, and they match the set in name only, i dont want 3 types of iron so to speak, the AW is very much a proper blade like a proper wedge. i imagine it would feel very different to the PW and the vokey, i need consistency so gonna stick with the types i have.. hope that makes sense, it does in my head!!
		
Click to expand...

that does make sense I havent looked at the RBZ wedges just assumed the AW would be the same as the PW, as its for mainly for near full shots i find it keeps the feel similar to the rest of the irons but it ifs a different type then that would make it overly complicated to have 3 sorts of iron.


----------



## Rooter (May 30, 2013)

No, they are very different!


----------

